# Putting new GTO rear seats in a 64-67.



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a set of new GTO seats, and the fronts look like an easy modification to fit in. The rears look a bit harder, but I saw a couple post alluding to this being do able. I was wondering if anyone that has done this modification can share how they did it. specifically what they used as attachment points for the seats, also the new seats are a bit taller, how you dealt with the hight.

Thank you.


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

Found this for 68 still looking for earlier year.
Fitting Modern GTO Seats - 1BADGTO


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

new rears need some mods to go in and look/fit properly. You need to modify the head rest (of the new seats)area so you can see out the rear window. I had the part that goes around the actual headrest removed completely and the leather restiched so that height matches the rear deck lid, I kept the actual headrests for pass safety. This will give you plenty of room to see clearly out the rear window. The rear seat is to narrow to fill the space on the 64-67 so you have 2 choices. 1- leave it and fill the outer spaces with a bolster- this is the quicker solution but is does not look correct because the rear seats do not line up with the fronts. 2- cut the seat frame and make a new center bolster and 2 smaller outside pieces- this looks much better since the rears now sit inline with the fronts. the mounts can be made from 1/4 bar stock so the factory catch for the bottoms will hold them in place (that pic is from another member), I made brackets that bolted thru the cross brace to hold the upper sections in place. This link will show the finished seats minus the headrests http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-carbon-interior-32490/ hope that helps


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Heres what I did....frontseats, basically just modify the bolt down points. REAR SEATS are too narrow, and too tall. I took them apart, cut about 7 inches from the MIDDLE of the seat back ..then put it back together. We seperated the seat parts, from the fillers, spaced them in line with the front seats...then mounted all the rear seat parts into a 67 GTO rear seat bottom and upper frame, with all the springs removed.....I am happy with the job. IF you use this method, you can "simply" use the original rear seat mounts, top and bottom. Eric


----------

